# Diablo Kush(OG)



## SMoKING Blees (Apr 16, 2007)

A Rare strain of OG... i got some today it was some of the sexiest nugs ive gotten to crimate to date
sorry for spelling...:stoned: 

anyone else gotten this strain


----------

